# Broccoli Leaves



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

This is 4 broccoli plants in my raised bed, they never got heads on them (guess I got them out too late) but the leaves are beautiful.

My question is, can I cook the leaves and stalks? Will they survive the winter her in east Tennessee?

Thanks
Nancy


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I've never heard of the leaves huring anyone if they ate them. Don't know about winter survival. I have turnip and mustard greens in my garden right now and they hold up pretty good in cold weather.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

They are edible. Young leaves are somewhat like collard greens. Once they are older though they get tough and bitter.


----------



## Renne (Feb 10, 2005)

We live in middle Tn and grow veggies year round. With you living in the Tn Valley (as opposed to the higher elevations to the east and west of Athens) you should not have too big a problem growing alot of things. We have rutabagas, kohlrabi, kale grows all winter as do our collards.Territorial Seeds have lettuce that can stand 10 degrees and we grow it all winter also. So your broc will survive the cold temps if protected Hay etc but wiil be slow producing because of shorter day length. Those rutabagas sure are sweet dug up in the middle of winter.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks, I think I will just leave them and see what they do.
Nancy


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

I took my broccoli leaves and dehydrated them. Once they were dry I put thm in the food processor and powdered them. When you make cream of broccoli soup you can use some of the powder for extra flavoring in the soup, it is wonderful. Also it makes the soup a pretty light green color which is fun.

Lillian


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

Broccoli leaves are tasty. I like to shred them and saute them in olive oil with garlic and mabe a little hot sauce and Parmesan cheese. They're good in soups. If they're older and a bit tough, you can treat them the same as you would collards.


----------

